# Whats your favorite chewing gum in the blind...........



## quackwacker (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 8, 2009)

No chew for me but when the mood hits me......Backwoods Sweet Aromatic Seegars!


----------



## quackwacker (Dec 8, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> big league



now you know you cant handle Big League.........You more of a Hubba Bubba man


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Grizzly


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 8, 2009)

SouthGAHunter said:


> Grizzly



x2

wintergreen flavor for me


----------



## Dux (Dec 8, 2009)

cope


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 8, 2009)

You just raised a point in my book Dux


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 8, 2009)

Theduckhunter13 said:


> You just raised a point in my book Dux


Is your dog eating a rabbit???


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha the picture was sent to me through an e-mail. It was labeled "where did the Easter bunny go?"


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Dec 8, 2009)

Theduckhunter13 said:


> Haha the picture was sent to me through an e-mail. It was labeled "where did the Easter bunny go?"


Hate too see what he'd do to a poor little duck....


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 8, 2009)

skoal


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Dec 9, 2009)

*Gotta have it*

Skoal or Cope


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Dec 9, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> x2
> 
> wintergreen flavor for me



Amen


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Dec 9, 2009)

Kodiak and Mustard Sardines


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 9, 2009)

no wonder y'all's wives don't mind you goin duckin in the morning.  Not a one of 'em wants to kiss those dip'n lips.  Yech!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 9, 2009)

Honestly....Ya'll have me about ready to try this chewing gum in the blind.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,579799,00.html?test=latestnews


----------



## 67chevyjr (Dec 9, 2009)

Grizzly Straight for me!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 9, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Honestly....Ya'll have me about ready to try this chewing gum in the blind.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,579799,00.html?test=latestnews



thinning the gene pool...one at a time..


----------



## badhaircut13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Grizzly wintergreen


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 9, 2009)

A big ole tennis ball size wad of levi garrett on both sides.


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 9, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> A big ole tennis ball size wad of levi garrett on both sides.



Boys he ain't lyin!

As for me the Grizz works just fine.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 9, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> Boys he ain't lyin!



Found a picture of him hiding in some grass.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 9, 2009)

I seriously just lost it when I saw the pic above!


----------



## hunter69 (Dec 9, 2009)

skoal fine cut


----------



## killa84 (Dec 9, 2009)

red man golden blend


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 9, 2009)

Cope or Skoal


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 9, 2009)

Kodiak..I like those back woods cigars also (problem is they look like dog Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----)


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 9, 2009)

Levi Garrett for my Pa in Law. Wriggley's for me.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 9, 2009)

Rem270 said:


> Levi Garrett for my Pa in Law. Wriggley's for me.



Rem do you ever here anything out'a Tac Taylor since he got shown the door? I got some roof work I need done.
Ya'll was kicking it pretty good for a day or so.


----------



## injun joe (Dec 9, 2009)

Did Nic drop TT? Dang, I miss all the excitement. Who had him in the pool?


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 9, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Rem do you ever here anything out'a Tac Taylor since he got shown the door? I got some roof work I need done.
> Ya'll was kicking it pretty good for a day or so.



Lol, nah. I pretty much decided to lay  low and be more careful about who I stick my neck out for.  He never did try and contact me either.  Guess he was looking for entertainment more than help after all.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 9, 2009)

injun joe said:


> Did Nic drop TT? Dang, I miss all the excitement. Who had him in the pool?



Yea Joe. He met the fate of the tomahawk thingy that Nic throws around. Last I heard it was about him and someone else hunting together. Then turns out I guess they didn't hunt together I don't know.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 9, 2009)

Rem270 said:


> Lol, nah. I was pretty much decided to lay  low and be more careful about who I stick my neck out for.  He never did try and contact me either.  Guess he was looking for entertainment more than help after all.




Told you so!


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 9, 2009)

Heck, I haven't been on here long enough and frequently enough to pick up on who is for real and who is just messing around so I never saw him coming.  Thanks for the heads up to those who warned me.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 9, 2009)

FRESH COPE SATISFIES.  (Long Cut).


----------



## injun joe (Dec 9, 2009)

Rem270 said:


> Heck, I haven't been on here long enough and frequently enough to pick up on who is for real and who is just messing around so I never saw him coming.  Thanks for the heads up to those who warned me.



He weren't no Crabby Bill, freind>


----------



## klyons8963 (Dec 9, 2009)

The new Copenhagen Long Cut Wintergreen is some good stuff.


----------



## kscoggins (Dec 9, 2009)

grizzly 4 me also, but like Matt said above those backwoods sure do smell and taste good.  best cigar you can buy in a gas station.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 9, 2009)

67chevyjr said:


> Grizzly Straight for me!




x2 on the griz straight.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 9, 2009)

klyons8963 said:


> The new Copenhagen Long Cut Wintergreen is some good stuff.



too mild...


----------



## wmaybin (Dec 10, 2009)

copenhagen wintergreen, that just aint even right!


----------



## goob (Dec 10, 2009)

Our Pride PEACH chew sold at Ingles. Black and gold bag now, used to be a gray bag, costs about $6.00 for a 1/2 pound pouch. They make sweet and apple too but it doesnt compare to the peach flavor!


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Grizzly*

Grizzly must be pretty popular over there.I like Grizzly snuff personally.


----------



## GTN (Dec 10, 2009)

Cope for me.as well.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 10, 2009)

wmaybin said:


> copenhagen wintergreen, that just aint even right!




Agreed! No wintergreen!.....even though your andswer should be,"What ever Paul has in his pocket" 

Skoal apple or skoal straight. Though the new Redman long cut is pretty good and only $1.99 a can!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 10, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Agreed! No wintergreen!.....even though your andswer should be,"What ever Paul has in his pocket"
> 
> Skoal apple or skoal straight. Though the new Redman long cut is pretty good and only $1.99 a can!



come on man, aint no fruit in dip!


----------



## PaulD (Dec 10, 2009)

Ain't no mint in it either!!!!!! peppermint and spearmint=the YUCK!

I like straight, it was my #1 before Skaol made the apple, course anything I like they stop making so.......


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 10, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Ain't no mint in it either!!!!!! peppermint and spearmint=the YUCK!
> 
> I like straight, it was my #1 before Skaol made the apple, course anything I like they stop making so.......



 

Grizzly natural LC...Dip flavored Dip


----------



## PaulD (Dec 10, 2009)

Grizzly=funky

Skoal straight LC=good


----------



## klyons8963 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah guys, I used to be a straight Copenhagen man but that wintergreen is good!


----------



## folded77 (Dec 10, 2009)

cope with a little makers mark in it for extra moistness


----------



## rocket (Dec 17, 2009)

I dipped Cope for 22 yrs, but decided to quit this summer.  While quail hunting today I REALLY missed it!!  
What's something that tastes good, but no where near as strong as Cope.  Not mint, or fruit...


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 17, 2009)

rocket said:


> I dipped Cope for 22 yrs, but decided to quit this summer.  While quail hunting today I REALLY missed it!!
> What's something that tastes good, but no where near as strong as Cope.  Not mint, or fruit...


Only one thing I know of and I ain't saying nufin...Dip'en cheaper..


----------



## Shug1987 (Dec 18, 2009)

copenhagen long cut wintergreen while its on sale then back to grizzly


----------



## folded77 (Dec 18, 2009)

grizzly snuff is close


----------

